# Anyone tried CBT?



## adac11828 (Dec 14, 2015)

Has anyone tried CBT? I heard that this therapy is good for depression, so I'm going to ask my doctor (Dr. Eliana cohen) in Toronto to get me Cognitive behavioral therapy along with other treatments. Currently, I'm attending some sessions from her. Is age a factor for this therapy? I'm 34 now, one of my friends told me that it will be difficult to accept others advice at this age. Basically, I'm a negative thinker and am confused all the time. I want to hear some success stories of CBT therapy, at least, it will motivate me. Kindly share it. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

I have done "bibliotherapy" with CBT. That is, I bought an excellent book with daily practices and exercises. I liked it a lot. It did not help with my IBS but it did improve my life.

I now think that some of the therapies that are labeled as "mindfulness" were even better (for me) than CBT. Again, they have not improved my IBS that they have markedly improved my ability to deal with IBS in a way that CBT did not. Mindfulness really trained me exceptionally well to function at a high level even in the presence of discomfort.

That said, I have been completely self-taught. I am sure that a skilled professional can be very helpful whatever school they're a part of.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Moises, I practice meditation. Is that what you mean when you say "mindfulness"?


----------

